# Homemade Colostrum



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for this? I want to be prepared "just in case". Plus I will be getting some sheep and they will lamb before my goat kids so I will not be able to milk the goat for colostrum. I will of course try to get some from the feed store to have on hand..but ....just in case!

Also...does a doe produce more than the required colostrum if you are milking it out of her? Like, if I take some from the goat to keep on hand, will she produce enough for her kids?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think you can make colostrum. It is the first bag of milk from a doe (or any mammal including humans) who has kids. then for a few days there is still some in the new milk. You can take some and freeze it, for future emergencies. I think the sheep have it too. I don't know if what the stores sell is real or still alive anyway. But this is why it is so important not to milk out the goat before the kids are born. There is only the one bag of it.

Jan


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Mom's colostrum is ALWAYS the best choice. It has antibodies you just can't reproduce. Think of it as the kids getting vaccinated.

**Take this info with caution - I am not endorsing this website, just providing a link**
_"This following mixture can be used as a substitute for the first day's feeding if natural colostrum is not available:"_
http://lindercroft2.blogspot.com/2010/0 ... rmula.html

Your does/ewes should produce enough for the kids. I milked about 2 cups out of my doe because she was too engorged for the kids to latch on, so I was lucky enough to freeze it for next year if there were an emergency. Or try to get some from a local farm if possible.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, you can take some colostrum from the doe and she will still have enough for her kids/Senario: doe has three kids, she doesn't acept one...you milk out colostrum for the bottle kid. Ok, then how much can I take from the doe?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IF your new mom has a very full udder, you can take as much as a half cup from each side and she'll still have enough for her kids, Colostrum is only beneficial in the first 12 hours after delivery as the most antibodies are in it at this time, true milk doesn't start to be produced until the next day, sometimes later.

I have 3 cups of colostrum in the freezer that I milked from Binkey 2 hours after she delivered her stillborn, Binkey tested CAE negative so I feel "safe" offering it to anyone in need.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your info!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Each kid needs only 1-2 ounces of colostrum. More won't hurt and probably is better for them. But after the first 12 hours their bodies can't obsorb the antibodies in the colostrum. It won't hur them though if the milk provided by mom still has colostrum traces in it. 

Jeffers sells a colostrum replacer. You mix it in with other milk. Isn't as great as the mom's but if its all you have then its better then nothing. 

I have only had one doe not have colostrum for her kids due to a congested udder. Even then I think they got something just not a lot. And I have been breeding goats since I was 11. So its rare but I keep the powder on hand for that rare occurance.


----------

